# Proliferation Of Inferior Juices?



## RezaD

I just noticed the shop across the road from me now stocks juices. Both look cheap and nasty. One was "Vape State" and the other was "SMKING". Anyone heard of these before. 

I don't have a problem with new brands. I do have a problem when the pricing is the same as established known brands though. Luckily I have this forum - invaluable resource. What about the ordinary man in the street? How would he know? It is scary out there.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

Never heard of them.
Odds are it's crap.
It's mostly these kind of sales that deter noobs who want to try vaping and end up buying the wrong product from ever trying to vape again. And all in the name of making a quick buck. Use your phone to take a picture?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezaD

RevnLucky7 said:


> Never heard of them.
> Odds are it's crap.
> It's mostly these kind of sales that deter noobs who want to try vaping and end up buying the wrong product from ever trying to vape again. And all in the name of making a quick buck. Use your phone to take a picture?



Agreed....it is enough to destroy one's vaping experience. One of my in-laws complained about his mpt2 tasting funky. I took a vape from it and it was downright awful. I asked to see the bottle of juice and saw he had a pouch full of fake Liqua juices. I asked him where he got it. He said his son got it for him at Muizenberg's fleamarket. I mean what person with half a brain buys eliquids at a fleamarket?

I made him throw all the juices away. Who knows what the hell is in that bottle?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mklops

Speaking of juices, the chinese mall in Centurion started selling a Knock off version of liqua!

Same type of design but the quality of the packaging is way below par. Personally I am a bit skeptical of buying these type of juices as there is no guarentee of the contents.

IMO these type of juices are a danger to there users as the manufacturers have purely profits in mind and not thier users...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan

And we question regulation of the vaping industry?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mklops

johan said:


> And we question regulation of the vaping industry?


 
Agreed, I am all for the regulation of the industry but more towards the manufacturers of the products instead of the resellers (Opposite to SA's current regulation).

By regulating the manufacturers, we will ensure the health of vapers and in turn will see a boost of innovation coming from companies with major R&D devisions.

By regulating the sellers you'll just land up killing the industry through restricted accesability and exorbitant prices.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Derick

RezaD said:


> I just noticed the shop across the road from me now stocks juices. Both look cheap and nasty. One was "Vape State" and the other was "SMKING". Anyone heard of these before.
> 
> I don't have a problem with new brands. I do have a problem when the pricing is the same as established known brands though. Luckily I have this forum - invaluable resource. What about the ordinary man in the street? How would he know? It is scary out there.....


It's pretty much the same with any product - if you don't do your research, you are probably going to buy something inferior
Caveat Emptor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

cape toqn is flooded with all kinds of crap here is some fake liqua






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Mklops

Cape vaping supplies said:


> cape toqn is flooded with all kinds of crap here is some fake liqua
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


 
Thats the exact stuff! Only bottle I saw were 10ml


----------



## Gazzacpt

RezaD said:


> I just noticed the shop across the road from me now stocks juices. Both look cheap and nasty. One was "Vape State" and the other was "SMKING". Anyone heard of these before.
> 
> I don't have a problem with new brands. I do have a problem when the pricing is the same as established known brands though. Luckily I have this forum - invaluable resource. What about the ordinary man in the street? How would he know? It is scary out there.....


Its the fake liqua stuff in the smking bottles. The vape state stuff is someone doing diy I think. Stay away from the smking stuff its horrid don't know about vape state. I see them here in ottery. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz

Gazzacpt said:


> Its the fake liqua stuff in the smking bottles. The vape state stuff is someone doing diy I think. Stay away from the smking stuff its horrid don't know about vape state. I see them here in ottery.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


Yip I see them too lol

The little container in old strandfontein road sells liqua


----------



## Gazzacpt

Riaz said:


> Yip I see them too lol
> 
> The little container in old strandfontein road sells liqua


Yeah they have the real stuff. Owner is a nice guy gonna try hook him up with some other juice to.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rex Smit

How do u know it is fake Liqua?

Sent via Pluto on my Rocket


----------



## BhavZ

It tastes k@k ????

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RIEFY

look at the boxes totally differwnt to original liqua. colours fonts and you will definitely taste the difference

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RezaD

There are 3 or 4 things but the easiest to remember is no shrink wrap on the fake and the tip is hard plastic instead of soft silicone......and yes it absolutely tastes kak!!!

Details on the web: http://www.ritchy.com/e-liquid


----------



## RIEFY

maybru they upgraded to the same nozzles like liqua

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## RezaD

Cape vaping supplies said:


> maybru they upgraded to the same nozzles like liqua
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



Sheesh....... that is why I only buy from certain places although these days I do not buy Liqua anymore. The Zodiac stuff you were selling was good. What happened to that and did they ever make 30ml bottles available?


----------



## Derek

Here in Pretoria there is a Pakistani shop on almost every corner nowadays.. They started with this cheap nasty cigarettes and yes, now they've also started selling these cheap Liqua fakes.. R35 for 10ml.. Not nicely sealed and wrapped. Between them and the China.......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

My first liquids were the lungbuddy ones from the flea market and tobacco shops, Desert ship anyone I can't complain though, it wasn't bad for a Winston Red smoker. I thought it was brilliant.


----------



## Derek

Lungbuddy's as in Montana Flea Market Stall A65


----------



## Alex

As in the flea market near the East Rand Mall


----------



## Derick

preservative?


----------



## Tom

i would not go for any of that...no Liqua, no Smking, no lungbuddy. all crap. 

although i started on Liqua  but I did it like @Derek said....loads of research, which led me quickly to the forum as well. 

Gesendet von meinem LIFETAB_E7316 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Derick said:


> preservative?


They not lying Propelene Glygol (Propane 1,2 - Diol) is used as a preservative.


----------



## Derick

Gazzacpt said:


> They not lying Propelene Glygol (Propane 1,2 - Diol) is used as a preservative.


ha ok 
So in stead of VG we should do 'sex lubricant'

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RezaD

Alex said:


> My first liquids were the lungbuddy ones from the flea market and tobacco shops, Desert ship anyone I can't complain though, it wasn't bad for a Winston Red smoker. I thought it was brilliant.






Derick said:


> ha ok
> So in stead of VG we should do 'sex lubricant'



Let me wrap my head around this..............so that vaping and having sex would be like the same thing?
Sex in a bottle?????


----------



## Derick

RezaD said:


> Let me wrap my head around this..............so that vaping and having sex would be like the same thing?
> Sex in a bottle?????


better just go for the zero nic juice - but imagine the flavours!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Derick

Derick said:


> better just go for the zero nic juice - but imagine the flavours!


Ok, let me just do a disclaimer here - yes VG can be used as a personal lubricant, and in fact, many personal lubricants are just VG , but please don't use e-liquid

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## RezaD

Derick said:


> Ok, let me just do a disclaimer here - yes VG can be used as a personal lubricant, and in fact, many personal lubricants are just VG , but please don't use e-liquid



Your knowledge of lubes is astounding...........and a bit scary......but just think about it.........using ejuice will allow you to satisfy 2 cravings at the same time.....smoke and poke?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Andre

Derick said:


> Ok, let me just do a disclaimer here - yes VG can be used as a personal lubricant, and in fact, many personal lubricants are just VG , but please don't use e-liquid


We bow to your superior knowledge.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## RezaD

Matthee said:


> We bow to your superior knowledge.



We have much to learn!!!  I would not be surprised if Skyblue released an ejuice called "Orgasm" or "Lubed on the Beach"...LOL!!!????

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Derick

oh man, sorry for hijacking this thread, i will stop now


----------



## annemarievdh

Derick said:


> ha ok
> So in stead of VG we should do 'sex lubricant'



hahahaha no better not, some idiots might try it ????


----------



## crack2483

Derick said:


> Ok, let me just do a disclaimer here - yes VG can be used as a personal lubricant, and in fact, many personal lubricants are just VG , but please don't use e-liquid



Speaking from experience @Derick? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RezaD

annemarievdh said:


> hahahaha no better not, some idiots might try it ????



It seems the "Lube Master" has ummmm


crack2483 said:


> Speaking from experience @Derick?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



It's not like that at all.....he is merely sharing his vast knowledge on the subject seeing as he is our resident "Lube Master"????

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## crack2483

RezaD said:


> It seems the "Lube Master" has ummmm
> 
> 
> It's not like that at all.....he is merely sharing his vast knowledge on the subject seeing as he is our resident "Lube Master"????



Well I'll be honest, Derick hasn't lubed my tank just yet. But I'd like to pay him soon for a bottle of "lube". 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Derick

RezaD said:


> It seems the "Lube Master" has ummmm
> 
> 
> It's not like that at all.....he is merely sharing his vast knowledge on the subject seeing as he is our resident "Lube Master"????


Oh dear lord, there better not be a medal like that

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RezaD

crack2483 said:


> Well I'll be honest, Derick hasn't lubed my tank just yet. But I'd like to pay him soon for a bottle of "lube".
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



So long as you remember that according to Derick bad ejuices are rebranded lube with nic added...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Alex

Derick said:


> Ok, let me just do a disclaimer here - yes VG can be used as a personal lubricant, and in fact, many personal lubricants are just VG , but please don't use e-liquid



Except for the menthol right ??


----------



## Derick

Alex said:


> Except for the menthol right ??


ouch!


----------



## RezaD

Alex said:


> Except for the menthol right ??



Deep heat?????

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

RezaD said:


> Deep heat?????



I think that could result into a visit to the emergency room

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RezaD

annemarievdh said:


> I think that could result into a visit to the emergency room



I'm not keen on finding out.....the explanations at the trauma unit....."You put what on your what?"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh

RezaD said:


> I'm not keen on finding out.....the explanations at the trauma unit....."You put what on your what?"



You could explain you had a cramp

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## crack2483

"But doctor, I put a kayfun on my mod that was lubed with deepheat. ....."

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Derick

Ok, just found this - I think it is related
http://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10008026/1708200-ego-vibrate-650mah-rechargeable-starter-kit

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Derick said:


> Ok, just found this - I think it is related
> http://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10008026/1708200-ego-vibrate-650mah-rechargeable-starter-kit



Ow my goodness???? Realy??? That is just to much of a coincidence


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Lmao was wandering when those would appear 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RezaD

Derick said:


> Ok, just found this - I think it is related
> http://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10008026/1708200-ego-vibrate-650mah-rechargeable-starter-kit


????


----------



## Cat

Interesting. Maybe the Liqua i got is fake even though i got it from a proper tobacconist /shisha/bong shop. So, unless it works out too expensive with the shipping - and it probably will, i'll get from a good rated USA company, or what is good rated here, on the forum. 

Govt can't regulate Chinese manufacturers, obviously, and regulating local suppliers and manufacturers, just deters free enterprise and so on, and how is govt competent to do it, it means we have to support more bureaucrats and so on.


----------



## Mklops

Cat said:


> Interesting. Maybe the Liqua i got is fake even though i got it from a proper tobacconist /shisha/bong shop. So, unless it works out too expensive with the shipping - and it probably will, i'll get from a good rated USA company, or what is good rated here, on the forum.


 
Vapormountain is your best bet, most folks on the forum swear by them (including myself) and you'll find various reviews on thier flavors.

Just contact @Oupa or visit their new website to check the range and make an order.


----------



## RezaD

Cat said:


> Interesting. Maybe the Liqua i got is fake even though i got it from a proper tobacconist /shisha/bong shop. So, unless it works out too expensive with the shipping - and it probably will, i'll get from a good rated USA company, or what is good rated here, on the forum.
> 
> Govt can't regulate Chinese manufacturers, obviously, and regulating local suppliers and manufacturers, just deters free enterprise and so on, and how is govt competent to do it, it means we have to support more bureaucrats and so on.



Not necessary. All the vendors listed in this forum who sell Liqua stock the genuine article. Also I believe B-Squared have obtained the distribution rights for Liqua in Cape Town (not sure if it's for South Africa).

That said there are many vendors on this site that sell high quality locally branded juices. Check the ELiquid review section on this forum.


----------



## Derick

RezaD said:


> Not necessary. All the vendors listed in this forum who sell Liqua stock the genuine article. Also I believe B-Squared have obtained the distribution rights for Liqua in Cape Town (not sure if it's for South Africa).
> 
> That said there are many vendors on this site that sell high quality locally branded juices. Check the ELiquid review section on this forum.


Well they didn't obtain any rights actually - they just import in bulk and resell bulk here in SA, anyone is still free to buy from Liqua, if you are willing to buy 1500 bottles at a time 
At least with B-Squared you can buy less, but then it works our ridiculously expensive.

If you want to be 100% sure your vendor sells the real deal, check out liqua's website, they list all their retailers worldwide on there - vendors can also arrange with liqua to have their store listed there when they can prove they have the real deal

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Daneel

Hi Where can I buy e juice locally at a reasonable price ?

I'm not sure that importing it is worth the effort, customs will make a scene


----------



## crack2483

Daneel said:


> Hi Where can I buy e juice locally at a reasonable price ?
> 
> I'm not sure that importing it is worth the effort, customs will make a scene



Vapour mountain, Vapeking, Skyblue vaping..... there's a few local guys. Have a look under the resellers section.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daneel

thanks


----------



## capetocuba

Yeah I also feel sorry for first time vapers. After trying some of the best of US gear and some local Cape Town brew, it's hard to go back to that stuff, can't imagine what the fake stuff tastes like ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zuzu88

I think we need to start a new thread called Legit Juice or something and list all the proper, original brands with some pics. Just to educate people so vape good quality, and great tasting juices. We don't know what's in the cheap 30bucks juices, and at any point if some1 sees a juice they can refer to this thread, if ain't on the thread, stay away. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Allan

RezaD said:


> I just noticed the shop across the road from me now stocks juices. Both look cheap and nasty. One was "Vape State" and the other was "SMKING". Anyone heard of these before.
> 
> I don't have a problem with new brands. I do have a problem when the pricing is the same as established known brands though. Luckily I have this forum - invaluable resource. What about the ordinary man in the street? How would he know? It is scary out there.....



I would agree with you on this one. I have spent a lot of money on trying new juices but realised that 90% are bad so just stick to the ones I know.


----------



## phanatik

Hi Chaps, kinda new here...
So I've had some bad experiences with sub-par juices and am currently on Liqua because it was readily available.
But i have a comment and a question. 
If the ecig industry is regulated the way it is being proposed or the way the US Cigarette companies want to, wouldn't that hurt the little guys? I mean most of the retailers I know are start-up businesses. And what about our local guys that mix juices?

And here's the question
Is 5 Pawns the holy grail of juices?
Have a look at http://allthejuices.com/ they have some yummy juices. Are these locally available and could these be better than 5 pawns?


----------



## Andre

If the ecig industry is regulated the way it is being proposed or the way the US Cigarette companies want to, wouldn't that hurt the little guys? I mean most of the retailers I know are start-up businesses. And what about our local guys that mix juices? Possibly, we shall have to wait and see.

And here's the question
Is 5 Pawns the holy grail of juices? No, they are all very good, but taste will always be subjective. I love some, I hate some. The holy grail of juices, are those juices that you find, which hit your sweet spot.
Have a look at http://allthejuices.com/ they have some yummy juices. Are these locally available and could these be better than 5 pawns? Nowadays we have great local juices and the offering of good international juices are expanding rapidly. Check out our reseller section.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phanatik

thanks @Matthee


----------

